# Installing clean xp on a sata drive. Problem copying sata drivers



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

Computer Specification
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M/B Model Name :Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H(rev.1.0)
--------------------------
M/B Rev : .1.0
BIOS Ver : F4
Serial No. : 080840002666
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU Brand : AMD Model : Phenom 9550 Speed : 2.2GHz
Memory Brand : OCZ Type : DDRII
Memory Size : 4GB Speed : 800MHz
Power Supply : 700 W


I am trying to set up a fresh install of windows XP on my 400GB Samsung hard drive.

OnChip SATA controller is "Enabled"

I have set OnChip SATA type to AHCI and connected my HD to the SATAII0 and my DVD drive to SATAII1.

I have downloaded the file:

"motherboard_driver_sata_amd_bootdisk_7series" from the mobo website and extracted the files to a floppy disc.

I have booted my computer with my windows XP disc in. Then pressed F6 when prompted. I then put my floppy disc in with the drivers on and press "S" I then select "AMD AHCI Compatible RAID Controller-x86 platform" and press enter. 

I then press enter to setup windows and select where i want to install windows (the only drive I have in the computer) It formats the drive, but then when copying files over it gives me the message:

"Setup cannot copy the file ahcix86.sys"

another floppy with another version says

"Setup cannot copy the file ahcix86.inf"

If i select "AMD AHCI Compatible RAID Controller-x64 platform" I get the message:

"The file ahcix64.sys could not be loaded.
The error is 4"

Trying a different floppy i get the message:

"file †achix.sys could not be loaded.
The error is 18"

Basically I cannot load the SATA drivers for this motherboard to enable me a clean install of Windows XP on my SATA hard drive.

Is the driver on your site the most up to date ? Is there a chance it could be corrupt some how ? Please can you help ?

Thanks

Phil

I posted this on the gigabyte website and they sent me a reply back

"Hi,

It doesn’t support SATA HDD and SATA Optical Device on AHCI mode. IDE mode for SATA controller is not limited on above condition"

Does this mean I have to set my sata ports to act as native IDE's ? (I can either have RAID, (which i dont want only have 1 drive), AHCI and IDE)

Doesnt this defy the point of having sata drives if your using them as IDE's ?

Cheers to anyone who can assist :grin:

Phil


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

HI, the drive must be formatted before installing the drivers from the floppies.
If you install drivers and then format a drive, then obviously those drivers are now gone.


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

So I should set my sata ports to native IDE first just to format my hard drive. Then when it's formatted change the ports to AHCI then try and load the drivers from my floppy ?


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

still doesnt work still get 

"The file ahcix64.sys could not be loaded.
The error is 4"

what benefits are there too using ahci ? does it matter using sata drives in native IDE mode ? :4-dontkno


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, I just been reading the manual for your board and found this...
SATA Mode Message:
"SATA is found running at IDE MODE!"
When the motherboard is set to its default values, the monitor will display a message during the
POST, telling you the SATA controller is running at IDE mode. The message that follows asks if you
want to change it to AHCI mode and enable hot plug functionality for the SATA connectors.
Press <Y> to enable AHCI mode or <N> to continue IDE mode operation and stop showing this
message again.
Note: This message will appear again at next boot if you do not respond YES or NO in time.

Do you have the manual or would you like the link for download?


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

Yes I do have the manual and know about that message, I pressed <Y> to enable AHCI already :4-dontkno


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Are you still getting the message...
"The file ahcix64.sys could not be loaded.
The error is 4"


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

yup


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

With the bios at its defaults, format your hard drive, if you have to, and I don't see why you continually have to format a drive unless there's already an os on it, and then STOP.

Enter bios and enable AHCI/NCQ and save an exit.

Now begin the installation of XP stopping only at the F6 to install drivers from your floppies.
Continue with the installation, remembering there is no need to format your drive every time you install an OS; just let the install get on with it.

At first boot, if told your running in ide and wish to change to AHCI, then obviously select yes.


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

I start the installation of XP, press F6 then S then locate the drivers on the floppy and i get..............

"The file ahcix64.sys could not be loaded.
The error is 4

Setup cannot continue. Press any key to exit" :normal:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi M8,
"the error is 4" can mean that the hardware you are installing is incompatible with XP or damaged.
It could also mean the ahcix64 file is corrupted.
I'm just awake, but I'll delve more into this later and get back to you, ok?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

BTW.............i take it you are installing 64bit Windows?
Otherwise it would be ahcix86.


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

Houndog777 said:


> Hi M8,
> "the error is 4" can mean that the hardware you are installing is incompatible with XP or damaged.
> It could also mean the ahcix64 file is corrupted.
> I'm just awake, but I'll delve more into this later and get back to you, ok?


ok thanx a lot, i appreciate your time and help :wink:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Are you installing 64bit XP?


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

sorry missed your 2nd post yes am doin 64 bit


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

Create the driver floppy disk using the utility you just downloaded, connect the SATA drive to the ICH6 controller, set AHCI for your ICH6 controller in BIOS, then set the system to boot from CD-ROM, set your drive connected to the ICH controller, insert your Windows CD in the CD-ROM, boot from the Windows install CD, hit F6 when prompted at the bottom of the screen (almost immediately after setup begins), provide the floppy you created with the Intel F6 disk creator. Windows setup should continue normally.


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

what am i downloading from that page ?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Phil
It's a good job you're sensible, that advice was meant for someone else with similar probs, but with an Intel pc. All I can do is apologise and hope you accept my apology.

After setting your BIOS to AHCI; You should follow carefully the instructions in section 5-1-2 of your Manual, before going on to the actual installation of the AHCI drivers covered in section 5-1-3.
When you receive the errors that you have been receiving, you should make a fresh set of Floppies from your Motherboard Disk.

Sorry this is taking so long, you're original post had you installing drivers first for XPx86 and then for XPx64 which confused me for a long time.
Download an updated Manual from here....
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Manual_List.aspx

Your problems are not unique, Phil, but from what I've learned it's all about making clean and fresh floppies for the initial set-up.
Good Luck.
Shame you aint installing Vista, you wouldn't need to do all this. lol.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Phil,
please also ensure your HDD is jumpered correctly.


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

Houndog777 said:


> Hi Phil
> It's a good job you're sensible, that advice was meant for someone else with similar probs, but with an Intel pc. All I can do is apologise and hope you accept my apology.
> 
> After setting your BIOS to AHCI; You should follow carefully the instructions in section 5-1-2 of your Manual, before going on to the actual installation of the AHCI drivers covered in section 5-1-3.
> ...


I wasnt sure if some of the chips on the mobo were manufactured by intel or something like that so i needed something from intel :4-dontkno

I downloaded the driver from the gigabyte site first. http://europe.giga-byte.com/FileList/Driver/motherboard_driver_sata_amd_bootdisk_7series.exe

i extracted it to floppy. tried that with the f6 

The file ahcix64.sys could not be loaded.
The error is 4

On the mobo cd there are 2 extractable files SB600.exe and SB700.exe which i think is something to do with the southbridge chipset, the spec says SB700 so tried extracting and copying this to floppy, same message as above, and just for the hell of it tried the SB600.exe and that didnt work either :4-dontkno

I thought SATA drives didnt have to be jumpered either?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Phil, it's the SB700.exe...............but seeing as that didn't work am gonna have to ask around.
It's a sata dvd you got aint it? That maybe causing some conflict.
I'll need to get advice from guys more clever than me mate, but i'll get back to you soon as poss ok.

As for the jumpered sata drive, i know what you're saying, but i was just trying to cover all bases..................(they change and mess about with hardware so much).


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

yeh it is a sata dvd. the only jumper setting on my HD is to restrict it to 1.5 rather thank 3.0 but since my mobo supports 3.0 i didnt think this was necessary. thanks for your help again.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Still searching my friend.....................
Only found this, so far....
Quote: Our DVD+-RW Burner Options Listed are for those considering enabling SATA AHCI. Users who enable SATA AHCI MUST use PATA Optical Devices and NOT SATA Optical Devices. Why? AHCI Configuration does NOT like SATA Optical Devices!:Unquote

I'm still lookin and askin for more info.


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

Yeh, well when you said there might be conflict with the dvd drive I disconnected my sata dvd and plugged in an old ide dvd drive I had, still get same error though.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Have you been using either satii0, sataii1, sataii2 or sataii3.............you can't use the others. Try swapping them around. Remember to make a diskette for the SB700 and have it ready. Try making a floppy with this app...........
http://s89934018.onlinehome.us/DRIVER/SB700.zip


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

i've been using 0, 1 and 2 i'll swap them around a bit see if that works though :wink:


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

tried swapping them round with no joy. even tried putting the sata dvd on port 4 and then setting port 4/5 to ide but leaving 0 - 3 on ahci mode, and that didnt work either


----------



## Xaviar (Jun 6, 2008)

philthy i admire your persistance. 
I just built my system got the same lame probs with SATA & XP and gave up. 
I reset my bios to IDE and will wait to see your hopeful success. 

------
Computer Specification
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H(rev.1.0)
CPU:AMD Athlon 64 X2
2GB


----------



## Omnilord (Aug 25, 2008)

Philthy, did you ever get this to work?

I'm installing WinXP x64 Pro myself, and I get passed the EULA where you press F8 to agree. I get as far as the installation starting, but then it asks me for AMD AHCI Compaticle RAID Controller Driver Diskette again.

It makes no sense seeing that the installer has already formatted the RAID with NTFS. I can't figure out for the life of me what drivers it wants now.

I'm using a Biostar TA790GX A2+ while I wait for the new ASUS board (M3A79-T Deluxe) with the AMD 790FX/SB750 chipsets to hit retail.


----------



## philthy (May 23, 2008)

Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I just gave up on it to be honest 

havnt seem to of missed out on anything yet :4-dontkno


----------



## Omnilord (Aug 25, 2008)

okay, I'll hook you guys up with the solution I used. You need to use something called nlite to roll the drives into the installation. Basically, you do what manufacturers do, create a custom install disk that has everything you want to install with your OS pre-configured to install.

It's pretty neat.


----------



## big_allen (Nov 24, 2008)

That would be wonderful! I'm running into the same situation. Machine specs: ASUS M3178-T mobo, WD Raptor HD, (2) Samsung 500GB HD, WinXP sp3 (32bit), SATA DVD
My intent was to set up the 2 samsung drives as raid 1 for data storage and use the raptor for programs.


----------

